# How fast do poodle's hair grow?



## sandooch

Now that I want to grow out Gigi's topknot, I'm anxious for it to grow faster. So that made me curious to ask how fast a poodle's hair normally grows. Does it grow as fast as human hair at 1/2" a month?


----------



## georgiapeach

All I know is that my two minipoos could use a shave every two weeks. Their top knots are a mess in a hurry! I think a good diet (I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream) and fish oil supplements help. Their toenails grow like crazy, too!


----------



## sandooch

georgiapeach said:


> All I know is that my two minipoos could use a shave every two weeks. Their top knots are a mess in a hurry! I think a good diet (I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream) and fish oil supplements help. Their toenails grow like crazy, too!


You know, Beth, since you recommended TOTW salmon to me about a month ago and I started feeding it to Gigi, her tear stains have really improved. I think you're right about it making their hair grow faster, too, because I just shaved her muzzle clean a couple weeks ago and it's already pretty fuzzy.

Not related to this topic, but when I look at Potsie, he reminds me of what Gigi will look like when she's an adult. They have the same facial expressions. ☺


----------



## faerie

i can watch temperance's hair grow.


----------



## flyingduster

good food & nutrition will help, but it'll also be genetic. And the better you care for it the faster it'll appear to grow too. You need to care for the tips as much as the growing base, cos if it grows a half inch, but the tips break a quarter inch over the same time, then you haven't gained much length! That's why show dogs have bands & wraps; to protect the length of the hair and the tips, while it grows in at the base.

So, good conditioning and careful brushing, minimal rubbing and scruffing up her head, and good food will have it coming in in no time.


----------



## sandooch

Thanks, Flyingduster. I feed her Taste of the Wild salmon and I noticed that she has stopped her excessive scratching and her tearstains have greatly improved, so I believe she was allergic to chicken.

I will have to talk to my husband about not roughing up her topnot. Like a lot of men, he likes to play rough with her.

What is a good conditioner?


----------



## neVar

too fast? LOL it's been 3 weeks since i scissored bella up- and her back hair is a good 2" long now- and it was down to a 4blade 3 weeks ago *Sigh* 

damn raw feeding. (Don't get me going on nail growth LOL)


----------



## puppylove

I have found that poodle hair grows extremely slowly when it's been cut too short and very, very fast when you have that perfect groom.


----------

